# Buying BMW from official dealership



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am in nede of a car and decided on a BMW. I am reluctant to go raking through the classifieds and see that BMW has a serach on their site for used cars.

I see lovely cars alright, but am I being naive to expect that cars from an official dealer would be more trustworthy than private sales?

I am imagining that whatever they are selling are up to the BMW standard. Am I wrong?

I am not in the country and am planning on taking the car to Italy afterwards with export plates, Italy does have BMW but not as great a choice.

In other words can I trust the dealerships?

I am using BMW Gebrauchtwagenbörse to search.

I would not part with money without seeing the car, but time is against me, so no ebay or craigslist for me.

Thanks for any replies.


----------

